# Was ist/wäre dir beim kauf eines Notebooks am wichtigsten?

## haarbi

Moin!

Habe den ganzen Morgen aus neugierde gesucht (hab ja Ferien *gäääähn*) aber so etwas gibt es wohl nicht  :Smile: .

Und zwar ein Notebook mit:

- langer Ausdauer in Form von Akkulaufzeit

- politisch korrekter Kompilierpower in Form einer AMD CPU (ab 2200+ aufwärts)

- Linux Nvidia Grafik (wegen besserer Linux unterstützung als ATI)

Kenne mich auf dem Gebiet nicht so aus aber das scheint ja eine Kombination zu sein die nicht funktioniert....sowas gibt es nämlich nirgendwo  :Very Happy: .

Noch dazu käme dass der Notebookhersteller möglichst _nicht_ auf der Liste der TCPA-Mitglieder (oder TCG oder wie sie sich derzeit auch nennen) stehen sollte.....muss halt ein politisch korrektes Notebook sein  :Mad:  (Liste @ http://www.trustedcomputing.org/home/membership/ ). Bei IBM würde ich warscheinlich noch eine Ausnahme machen, ist zwar Mitbegründer besagter zweifelhafter Organisation, aber die Jungs stehen wenigstens scheinbar voll auf Linux und OpenSource.

Apropos: Kennt jemand nen Laden wo man Notebooks bekommt deren Deckel _nicht_ der Namen des Herstellers ziert? Auch selten sowas. Naja, zur Not kann man sich das ja zu einem "Gentoo" umfräsen   :Twisted Evil: 

Das scheinbar beste was ich gefunden habe ist der peacock freeliner xp10. Das teil soll zwar recht laut sein, auch ist statt NVidia ATI drin, was aber kein wirklich großes Problem ist . Dafür aber mit nem politisch korrektem XP 2500+ der schön schnell kompilieren kann, ein geiles Design hat das Gerät auch noch und Peacock konnte ich auch nicht auf der schwarzen Liste finden   :Twisted Evil:  . Es hapert jedoch eindeutig an der Akkuhaltezeit (nach tests ca. 2,5 h bei office anwendungen, max. 60 minten beim Spielen). Der Preis liegt mit knapp unter 1500 genau da wo sich warscheinlich viele Leute die Grenze setzen.

Jedenfalls hab ich mich gerade gefragt wonach ihr guckt, wenn ihr euch ein Notebook kauft / kaufen wollt (oder auch wenn ihr nur davon träumt euch eines zu kaufen, Darum die Umfrage.

Was sind derzeit eure Lieblings-Notebooks auf dem Markt, falls ihr welche habt? Irgendwelche Tips bei welchen Shops man mal vorbeischauen sollte?

----------

## -leliel-

Hab nen iBook G3, 900 Mhz, ist schoen und hat ne lange akkulaufzeit.  :Wink: 

btw. was haben notebooks mit politik zu tun?

----------

## em_el

Ich habe ein Peacock Freeliner XP 1900 mit dem ATI M9 Grafikchip und würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen. 3D, CPU Frequency Scaling, PCMCIA und WLAN funktionieren bestens, der Prozessor ist schnell genug und der Akku hält über 4 Stunden. Es gibt sicher leisere Notebooks, aber die Lautstärke ist allemal auszuhalten.

----------

## kitano

benutze ein dell inspiron 4000.

olles teil, inzwischen wahrlich ueberholt, aber es tut seinen dienst, wenn es auch manchmal ganz schoen murrt.

aber mein favorit waere auch ein pb g4. schoenes teil.

naja, bin ati-geplagt, also kein tv-out.

bei peacock wuerde ich mich allerdings nicht so drauf verlassen, dass es kein baugleiches produkt zu einem anderen hersteller ist.

ich glaube, das ist so wie bei bullman.

ansonsten bin ich mit dell sehr zufrieden. mein intel hass geht auch nicht ganz so weit, dass es unter allen umstaenden ein amd sein muesste. 

ich glaube, der pentium m rockt ziemlich. gerade bezueglich der laufzeit...

kitano

----------

## haarbi

naja Geschäftspolitik halt.

Du weisst, zum Beispiel dieses Sache von der man Leuten unter anderem oft erzählt wenn sie fragen was an Linux besser ist als an Windows. Oder auch diese Sache warum wir alle SCO nicht Mögen. Hätte auch statt "politisch korrekt" "sozial gut vertretbar" oder ähnliches sagen können....einen Unterschied gibbet da aber nicht.

----------

## gfc

hehe.. bei mir warens zwei sachen

a) desktopkonkurenz fähig (1400er Display und 1,8GHz und Geforce2)

b) microsoftfrei

beides fand ich bei Maxdata.. zu einem sehr attraktiven Preis.. allerdings bedingt auf die Spezialisierung hats auch nachteile:

- gross --> mir egal

- schwer (2,9kg), aber in meiner Armeezeit hab ich 30kilo täglich geschlept --> kein argument

- kleine Akkulaufzeit --> nobody's perfect  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

Ich hab jetzt mal auf Akkukapazität geklickt, aber eigentlich erwarte ich von einem Notebook auch einen Notebook-Prozessor und keine Desktop-CPU, zum einen wegen Stromverbrauch und zum anderen wegen der Abwärme, die ja (meistens) geringer ist.

----------

## haarbi

 *em_el wrote:*   

> Ich habe ein Peacock Freeliner XP 1900 mit dem ATI M9 Grafikchip und würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen. 3D, CPU Frequency Scaling, PCMCIA und WLAN funktionieren bestens, der Prozessor ist schnell genug und der Akku hält über 4 Stunden. Es gibt sicher leisere Notebooks, aber die Lautstärke ist allemal auszuhalten.

 

Jo die Lautstärke ist mir auch relativ wurscht, das bin ich vom Desktop noch 2-3 mal so laut gewohnt. 

 *kitano wrote:*   

> bei peacock wuerde ich mich allerdings nicht so drauf verlassen, dass es kein baugleiches produkt zu einem anderen hersteller ist.
> 
> ich glaube, das ist so wie bei bullman.
> 
> ansonsten bin ich mit dell sehr zufrieden. mein intel hass geht auch nicht ganz so weit, dass es unter allen umstaenden ein amd sein muesste.
> ...

 

hab noch nirgends was gleiches geschweige denn ähnliches entdecken können

Jep Pentium M rockt warscheinlich gut einen los im Notebook, AMD ist mir trotzdem sympatischer  :Smile: . Aber falls AMD-mässig wirklich nichts zu finden ist, kann man auch ruhig mal ne Ausnahme machen. Schließlich hat mein Zaurus auch ne Intel CPU  :Very Happy: 

 *gfc wrote:*   

> - schwer (2,9kg), aber in meiner Armeezeit hab ich 30kilo täglich geschlept --> kein argument
> 
> 

 

meinst du ersthaft 2,9 kg? ... das ist doch eher unter der Rubrik "extrem leicht" zu führen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sas

wenn du lange akkulaufzeiten und viel cpu power willst, kauf dir n book mit pentium-m. die sollten auch schon unter 1500 zu haben sein.

alles was preislich drunter liegt (ibücher mal ausgeschlossen) hat halt akkulaufzeiten deutlich unter 3h.

mir sind übrigens an nem notebook noch viele schnittstellen, sowie halbwegs akzeptable hd kapazität wichtig  :Wink: 

und laut sollte es auch nicht sein.

----------

## haarbi

hab mal noch weiter rumgeguckt und mir die Intel CPUs auch mal angeguckt. 

Da wird man ja verrückt bei!

Also einmal gibt es da den "Pentium 4 M", welcher aber bloss nicht mit dem neuen, schnelleren und Stromsparenderen "Pentium M", Codename "Banias" verwechselt werden sollte. "Centrino" ist nicht der Codename für den Pentium M, was aber scheinbar viele Händler und Verbraucher vermuten (und so tat ich das zuerst auch) ...wer interesse hat kann ja hier

http://www.tomshardware.de/mobile/20030205/index.html

oder hier

http://www.tecchannel.de/hardware/1142/index.html

tests lesen  :Very Happy: .

Aber schon geil was der bringt, der Pentium M

----------

## Sas

centrino beschreibt lediglich das bündel aus pentium m cpu, irgend nem intel chipsatz und .11b lan. genau das is imo auch der haken, ich würde versuchen, ein pentium m book zu finden, was kein lahmes 11 mbit wlan modul hat. ist blödsinn, wos doch 54mbit für absolut akzeptable preise gibt... das wäre dann halt nicht centrino konform ^^

----------

## sschlueter

 *haarbi wrote:*   

> - Linux Nvidia Grafik (wegen besserer Linux unterstützung als ATI)

 

Wie kommste denn darauf, daß die Nvidia-Grafik-Untersützung unter Linux besser ist als die von ATI?

----------

## haarbi

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

>  *haarbi wrote:*   - Linux Nvidia Grafik (wegen besserer Linux unterstützung als ATI) 
> 
> Wie kommste denn darauf, daß die Nvidia-Grafik-Untersützung unter Linux besser ist als die von ATI?

 

Allzu genau weiss ichs auch nicht aber ich les immer nur (auch hier im Forum) dass ATI es bisher nicht so doll mit Linux-Unterstützung hat, vor allem auch in Bereichen wie  z.B. TV-out.

----------

## sschlueter

 *haarbi wrote:*   

> Allzu genau weiss ichs auch nicht aber ich les immer nur (auch hier im Forum) dass ATI es bisher nicht so doll mit Linux-Unterstützung hat, vor allem auch in Bereichen wie  z.B. TV-out.

 

Ach, Binärtreiber meinst du? Na, ob die mal "politisch korrekt" sind   :Smile: 

----------

## haarbi

 *sschlueter wrote:*   

>  *haarbi wrote:*   Allzu genau weiss ichs auch nicht aber ich les immer nur (auch hier im Forum) dass ATI es bisher nicht so doll mit Linux-Unterstützung hat, vor allem auch in Bereichen wie  z.B. TV-out. 
> 
> Ach, Binärtreiber meinst du? Na, ob die mal "politisch korrekt" sind  

 

ahrrrgl hätt ich nur nicht damit angefangen, am besten ich zieh in ein zelt im wald aufm berg in island, ernähre mich von dem was die bäume fallen lassen und tu das wasser was ich aus dem gletscher trink auch wieder da reinpinkeln, dann is alles politisch korrekt  :Very Happy: 

Worum gings nochmal? Achja, Notebooks.

Wenn der Akku lang genug hält überleg ich mir das mit Island vielleicht, ist schön da hab ich gehört.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## beejay

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir dieses Jahr noch ein Notebook zuzulegen - die Entscheidung welches Notebook ist recht schwierig IMHO. Da sind auf der einen Seite die "Allround-Notebooks" von Apple, die aber im Vergleich zu x86-basierten Notebooks recht teuer sind. Auf der anderen Seite sind dann eben besagte x86-Notebooks, die zwar von der Ausstattung entsprechend gleich gegenüber einander sind, aber trotzdem stark unterschiedliche Preise haben. 

Ich würde mir u.U. ein Powerbook G4 zulegen - wenn ich Qualität möchte, dann ist es mir das Geld wert. Aber auf der anderen Seite stellt sich natürlich die Frage: Brauche ich das wirklich und gibt es ein x86-Äquivalent dazu? Ich denke ich werde warten, bis die ersten AMD64-Notebooks auftauchen und mir dann weitere Gedanken darüber machen.

----------

## -leliel-

naja, das iBook ist vergleichsweise recht guenstig. Hab mit schuelerrabatt 1500,-  fuer ein 14inch iBook bezahlt.

Von der leistung bin ich absolut zufrieden. Ich hab mir das ding fuer den Einsatz in der Schule und unterwegs gekauft, und die 4:20h akkulaufzeit sind super dafuer geeignet. Ausserdem sieht es verdammt geil aus.  :Wink: 

Allerdings versteh ich nicht, fuer was man ein 2ghz intel oder ein amd64 notebook brauch. Ok, gentoo ist schneller kompiliert, na und? Zocken kann man nicht, da der monitor zu klein, und tft zu langsam ist. Batterie ist super schnell am ende und so richtige poweranwendungen wie 3dstudiomax oder so wird sicher keine auf dem notebook laufen lassen wollen.  :Wink: 

Also besser erstmal genau ueber den einsatzzweck gedanken machen und sich dann entscheiden.  :Wink: 

so long

----------

## haarbi

 *-leliel- wrote:*   

> naja, das iBook ist vergleichsweise recht guenstig. Hab mit schuelerrabatt 1500,-  fuer ein 14inch iBook bezahlt.
> 
> Von der leistung bin ich absolut zufrieden. Ich hab mir das ding fuer den Einsatz in der Schule und unterwegs gekauft, und die 4:20h akkulaufzeit sind super dafuer geeignet. Ausserdem sieht es verdammt geil aus. 
> 
> Allerdings versteh ich nicht, fuer was man ein 2ghz intel oder ein amd64 notebook brauch. Ok, gentoo ist schneller kompiliert, na und? Zocken kann man nicht, da der monitor zu klein, und tft zu langsam ist. Batterie ist super schnell am ende und so richtige poweranwendungen wie 3dstudiomax oder so wird sicher keine auf dem notebook laufen lassen wollen. 
> ...

 

Wenns nur Windows wäre würde ich mir ja keine großen Gedanken machen   :Smile:  , aber wie du schon sagst, das kompilieren dauert immer recht lange und da ist es doch  schön wenn man eine schnelle CPU hat. Und falls man dann doch mal spielen will (z.B. hat man kein Auto und muss mit der Bahn zur LAN-Party beim Kollegen) dann isses auch schön wenns grafisch was leisten kann.

Hauptsache ist jedoch wie man sieht bei den meisten die Akkulaufzeit - und da einen kompromiss zu finden zwischen speed und power ist ganz schön schwer, vor allem weils um viel Kohle geht die man ausgeben will  :Wink: 

----------

## -leliel-

also ich kann das PowerBook oder das iBook 14inch nur empfehlen ... Mac OS X ist auch net schlecht.  :Wink:  und das zu nem moderaten preis.

Zu ner LAN wuerd ich niemals nur mit nem notebook fahren, da nehm ich schon meinen normalen rechner mit. Das Notebook vllt. als schmankerl zum l33chen oder so ... *g*

zur not laufen strategiespiele/rpg's glaub auch auf dem iBook.  :Smile: 

Ich wollte anfangs auch ein schnelles notebook mit power und grosser platte, dann wurd mir jedoch klar, dass ich das eigentlich alles nicht brauche, um in der schule was abzutippen ... und mit nem ppc hab ich auch keine angst, auf ms-nivaeu runter zu fallen und windows zu installieren oder so ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tacki

zu dem poll:

eigentlich sind wirklich nur die hersteller wichtig, wie soll ich sonst linux draufmachen wenn die hälfte der hardware von irgendwelchen exoten kommt und in linux nicht unterstützt wird?  :Smile: 

----------

## beejay

 *tacki wrote:*   

> zu dem poll:
> 
> eigentlich sind wirklich nur die hersteller wichtig, wie soll ich sonst linux draufmachen wenn die hälfte der hardware von irgendwelchen exoten kommt und in linux nicht unterstützt wird? 

 

Naja, wenn auf einem Notebook ASUS steht heisst das ja nicht, dass da nur ASUS-Hardware drin ist. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass das i/PowerBook recht gute unterstützung für Linux bietet, weshalb ich auch eher dazu tendiere. Bei Apple habe ich eben wirklich fast alles aus einer Hand, während ich bei "Zusammenbauern" von x86-Notebooks eben auch mal einfach so die Katze im Sack kaufen kann - und da spielt es keine Rolle, ob da ASUS, SONY oder weiss der Deibel was draufsteht  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

in meinem asus book funktioniert alles (firewire und ir hab ich noch nicht getestet, aber laut div seiten is das auch np) bis auch wlan und die karte kommt von dlink :[

----------

## gfc

[quote="beejay"] *tacki wrote:*   

> zu dem poll:
> 
> während ich bei "Zusammenbauern" von x86-Notebooks eben auch mal einfach so die Katze im Sack kaufen kann - und da spielt es keine Rolle, ob da ASUS, SONY oder weiss der Deibel was draufsteht 

 

tja.. ich weiss ned, wie es andere Hersteller Handhaben, aber Maxdata hat zu jedem Notebook ne 4-Seitige technische Beschreibung inkl. nennung aller Chipsätze, Hersteller blablabla.. 

Zudem konnte ich mir sogar auswählen, was für ne HD, was für RAM etc ich drin haben wollte

Hab n 7100x, das hat ne 1.8GHz p4 M, wlan, 1400*1050 15" TFT, 512MB Ram, 40GB, GeForce2.. Power bis zum Abwinken und dafür hab ich im März gerade mal 1200 Euro gezahlt.. n 14Inch iBook (mit wesentlich schlechterer Ausstattung) hätt mich da 1250 Euro gekostet..

Aber wer OS X mag (ich finds ned so pralle) sollte sichs ibook nehmen..

----------

## tacki

ich hatte mal arge probleme nen toshiba mit gentoo zum laufen zu bekommen. war schon älterer generation und auch schon ne weile her (gentoo 1.2 afaik), jedenfalls hat sich der pcmcia-slot selbst durch mehrmaliges beruhigendes zureden nicht zum arbeiten motivieren lassen.  :Crying or Very sad: 

sonst hab ich eigentlich kaum mit laptops+linux rumgebastelt. richtige server sind mir lieber *g*

----------

## ian!

Fujitsu-Siemens Notebooks sollen angeblich sehr gut unter Linux rennen. Wenn man sich die LifeBook Serie aber dann einmal preislich anschaut, dann tendiert man doch wohl eher wieder zum Desktop.   :Wink: 

Ich habe es mir jedenfass - nach 2 Monaten Überlegungszeit - wieder abgeschminkt ein Notebook zu kaufen. Entweder ist das Display zu schlecht, die Platte zu klein, der Prozessor kein Mobiler oder sonstwas...

Jetzt kommt erstmal wieder ein neuer Desktop in die Bude. (Mit politisch korrektem AMD Prozessor  :Wink: )

read u,

ian

----------

## Ataraxis

nur mal so als kleiner Notebook Tipp:

beim Mediamarkt gibts ein Toshiba Satellite 5200-903 mit folgenden Specs:

2.2 GHz P4

512 MB RAM

15" TFT SXGA+ (1400x1050)

DVD Brenner

Geforce FX 5600 Go

geiles Soundsystem mit Subwoofer

Fernbedienung

für 1499,-- Euro und wenn sie es bestellen müssen, dann kriegt man 100 Euro Rabatt.

Ich kanns nur empfehlen

----------

## hulk2nd

ich habe ein sony vaio pcgz1sp ( http://www.vaio.sony-europe.com/professional/de/notebooks/z1sp_specs.html ). [img:395f380ea4]http://www.vaio.sony-europe.com/professional/showcases/z1sp/de/imgs/home_01.jpg[/img:395f380ea4]

zugegeben unbezahlbar. ich hab es damals für 2200 gekauft was verhältnismäßig noch günstig war. in läden wie media markt oder pro markt hat er 2900 gekostet und in den billigsten internet shops 2600

von der ausdauer echt fein, von der leistung auch (bis auf die grafikkarte, aber ich habe andere dinge damit vor als zu zocken deswegen is die graka für mich mehr als ausreichend, ausserdem wird da das gerät nich so warm).

ich möchte nicht mehr auf einen pentium-m verzichten. seit es den gibt, können x86 pcs echt mit ppcs konkurierren. ein kumpel hat das g4 12" powerbook und das hält auch nicht länger. dafür wird es wärmer und es sind soviele sachen masked bei ppc.

mit ner neuen mini-pci wlan karte funzt jetzt auch das wlan und somit bin ich mittlerweile hochzufrieden.

lüfterverhalten is feinstens.

nur powermanagment (sleep, suspend) funzt noch nicht, aber kommt sicher noch.

also wenn laptop, dann kommt für mich momentan nur noch pentium-m (z.zt. nur als centrino) in frage.

ausserdem funzt die airport karte vom g4 12" powerbook unter linux nicht und da er kein pcmcia anschluss hat, geht wlan nur mit nem usb wlan dongle. und da die airport karten nen anderen anschluss haben als normale mini-pci karten kann man se auch nicht tauschen.

von nem laptop mit desktopproz würde ich dir abraten. ständig am lüften und verbraucht viel zu viel saft. auch die mobile prozessoren sind nicht so toll. ich hatte beides mal.

und lass dich von den mhz zahlen der pentium m's nicht abschrecken. die kannste nicht direkt vergleichen. ähnlich wie bei athlon prozessoren oder bei ppc prozessoren.

[img:395f380ea4]http://www.upenn.edu/computing/provider/docs/img/mobileperformance.gif[/img:395f380ea4]

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## DaFire

bei mir wird es wohl dieses:

http://www.hoh.de/d_hpnx7000v2_HP_NX7000__DG705T_2328.htm

das ist praktisch baugleich mit dem x1000 .. bei www.x1000forums.com gibts auch ein linux brett  :Smile: 

----------

## beejay

Meiner einer hat sich dieses hier geordert:

http://www5.pc.ibm.com/de/products.nsf/$wwwPartNumLookup/_TR3HTGE?OpenDocument

----------

## mec

Hi,

ich habe geschäftlich ein IBM T23 und bin zu 100% zufrieden. Alles läuft perferkt. Zudem hat IBM einfach Qualität. 

Bin aber derzeit schwer am überlegen ob ich mir nicht privat ein iBook od. PowerBook kaufel oder doch auf ein i686 zurückgreifen soll.

Da ich mir ohnehin nur IBM oder Sony kaufen würde bleibt der Preisunterschied zum iBook gering.

Kennt jemand VOR/NACHteile vom Apple vs. i686???

cu

mec

----------

## hulk2nd

vorausgesetzt du willst gentoo auf deinen apple machen; kann ich dir schon einige nachteile nennen: zum einen sind die kleinen airport karten noch nicht von linux unterstützt. das bedeutet, kein wlan unter linux und da die vom format her nen eigenen standard haben kannste die auch nicht gegen irgendne andere mini-pci wlan karte tauschen. kein pcmcia, das bedeutet wlan nur über usb adapter.

bei dem 12" powerbook von nem freund ist die grafikkarte noch nicht unterstützt, das bedeutet auch kein sleep / suspend etc ...

dann sind einige dinge mehr ausm portage tree gemasked.

ansonsten ist das powerbook echt ne sünde wert. ich glaub halt im allgemeinen ist das ganze noch mehr oder weniger im entwicklungsstadium. es arbeiten halt auch nicht so viele leute an dem kernel etc.

ansonsten (Habe ich gehört!!) das man mac os so gut wie ohne performance verlust in linux emulieren kann, da es ne un*x basis hat. aber wie das genau aussieht, da habe ich keine ahnung.

also momentan tendiere ich noch eher zur x86er struktur, was linux angeht. sollte sich aber da mal was ändern bin ich der erste der umsteigt   :Very Happy: 

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## greenhorn1102

Ich habe auch das Problem eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu wollen und das am Besten für nix. Aber leider geht das nichts, also beschränke ich mich auf die Erfordernisse: 15" und lange Akkuzeit (also Centrino Tech.). 

Mein Laptop wird in den nächsten Wochen wahrscheinlich ein Toshiba Tecra S1 mit Centrino 1.3 / 60 GB / 512 MB / Ati 9000 Mobile. Wird allerdings ganz schön teuer werden, befürchte ich.

----------

## soebbi

Das die WLAN-Karte vom 12'' PB (und auch dem 17'' PB) nicht unterstützt werden liegt daran, dass das schon die neuen Karten mit 54MBit/s sind ("Airport Extreme"). Die alten 11 MBit Karten (in den iBooks/15'' PB) funzen unter Linux prächtig.

Ich selbst habe ein iBook700 und habe so ziemlich alles unter Linux zum laufen gebracht (Mit Ausnahme von FW und dem Modem, aber das soll soweit ich weiß beides auch gehen). Der einzige Wehrmutstropfen ist im Augenblick nur noch: Screen Cloning auf externe Monitore geht nur mit Tricks und nur unter X, Screen Spanning bisher garnicht. Aber da tut sich zum Glück noch was.   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> ansonsten (Habe ich gehört!!) das man mac os so gut wie ohne performance verlust in linux emulieren kann, da es ne un*x basis hat. aber wie das genau aussieht, da habe ich keine ahnung

 

Du denkst dabei vermutlich an Mac-on-Linux (MOL). Das startet eine vorhandene MacOS9/X Installation unter Linux (in einem Fenster). Ist aber auch "nur" emuliert und zumindest bei mir nicht wirklich flott. Dennoch auch bei meinen nur 700Mhz noch nutzbar.

Hope that helps!

Soebbi

PS: Ach ja: Inzwischen kann man aus Linux heraus auch die HFS+ Partitionen von MacOS X mounten. Lesen geht schon prima, schreiben hab ich mich noch nicht zu testen getraut. ("Experimental")

----------

## Aproxx

Ich hab einen leicht veränderten Compaq Presario 2800:

Mobile Pentium 4 1,5 Ghz

15" 1400x1050 Display

512MB Rimm RAM (normalerweise nur DDR)

30GB HD (bald 80GB)

2x USB2.0

1x Parallel

1x 10/100 Ethernet

1x MicroPCI Slot (derzeit mit Modem belegt)

ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 64MB

nur 1,9kg

3 Std. Akku zockn, 4 Std. normal

achja, und ein netter Tux Sticker aus so 2mm Metall ziert das Display (nat. von außen. Und ich lass mir wenn ich mal Zeit hab das Gentoo G auf den Deckel AirBrush'n.

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## Aproxx

Ich hab einen leicht veränderten Compaq Presario 2800:

Mobile Pentium 4 1,5 Ghz

15" 1400x1050 Display

512MB Rimm RAM (normalerweise nur DDR)

30GB HD (bald 80GB)

2x USB2.0

1x Parallel

1x 10/100 Ethernet

1x MicroPCI Slot (derzeit mit Modem belegt)

ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 64MB

nur 1,9kg

3 Std. Akku zockn, 4 Std. normal

achja, und ein netter Tux Sticker aus so 2mm Metall ziert das Display (nat. von außen. Und ich lass mir wenn ich mal Zeit hab das Gentoo G auf den Deckel AirBrush'n.

Mfg,

Alex

----------

## GBibelBiber

warum nicht ein 12er Power Book? Dann hast Du alles was du willst und vielleicht kommst Du sogar besser mit OS X zurecht (Deine Linux Proggies kannnst Du aauch weiter benutzen -> siehe fink.sf.net). Sonst wenns billig sein soll ein kleines iBook. Wirklich gute Hardware zu guten Preisen.

----------

## Sas

aber bei macs und wlan siehts unter linux doch noch so _richtig_ düster aus, oder? (das war bei meiner .11g karte in nem x86 schon schlimm genug ^^)

----------

## GBibelBiber

soweit ich das beurteilen kann ist das bestens gesichert am mac, weil es sowieso nur ein (akzeptables) Produkt dafür gibt (Airport) und das wird unterstützt. Am besten mal bei den Linux Distros für den Mac umschauen, z.B. yellowdoglinux.com, mandrake, gentoo, oder suse. Oder schau mal in das ppc Forum. Der Vorteil an den Apple Notebooks ist, dass sie alle mehr oder weniger baugleich sind und deswegen kaum abweichungen in der Installation haben. Hatte mit meinen PCs selten erlebt, dass alles von 'Anfang an lief.

----------

## Sas

ja, airport wird unterstützt, airport extreme aber doch nicht, oder?

und mangels pcmcia sitzt man dann ohne wlan da (usb sticks ma ausgenommen)..

----------

## GBibelBiber

hm, warum so anti mac? wer sagt denn, dass airport extreme nicht auch bald unterstützt wird? Die Distros gehen doch besser weg, wenn mehr unterstützt wird. mit anderen Worten, die können sich gar nicht werlauben das nicht zu unterstützen  :Smile:  Außerdem muss auch erstmal jemand g anbieten, damit man es nutzen kann. In den iBooks findest Du auf jeden Fall noch die alten Airport Steckplätze.

----------

## Sas

ich bin gar nicht anti mac (wie auch, hab noch nie länger an einem gesessen), hatte nur gelesen, dass würde (noch) nicht unterstützt und n notebook ohne wlan macht imo nicht so viel sinn (ka, wie das früher geklappt hat^^).

und ausserdem sind bei gentoo im portage mehr pakete masked als für x86er...

----------

## GBibelBiber

Ich denke, dass Du meistens sogar auf Linux verzichten wirst, wenn Du einen mac hast, weil Du automatisch BSD unter der Haube hast. Vorteile sind ganz klar, mit Fink und anderen Portierungsmöglichkeiten steht dir die komplette Linux Welt unter OS X offen. Ich mag z.B. Aqua wirklich gerne, weil es absolut praktisch und gut zum Arbeiten taugt. Brauche ich andere Programme wie Gimp starte ich meinen XFree Server und lasse meine X Progs laufen. Okay, KDE ist nicht so der Hammer, weil langsam. Kein Wunder. Im Moment wird aber an einer nativen KDE Lösung gearbeitet setdem Trolltech qt/Mac freigegeben hat. Ich habe eigentlich nur Linux auf meinem Rechner, weil ich mir keine OS X updates zur Zeit leisten kann und arabisch schreiben möchte. Dafür ist KDE ideal. Ansonsten ist alles im OS X Paket mit drinne  :Smile: 

----------

## pZYchO

Mahlzeit...

Ich habe mir gestern das Toshiba Satellite 5200-903 bei saturn gekrallt... Laufzeit kann ich nicht genau sagen, ich schätze wenn man zockt liegt man bei ca 2h, normal 2,5 - 3h, vielleicht auch noch was mehr...

Ich wollte eigentlich auch AMD haben, aber die meisten NBs mit AMD haben shared memory, was zwar strom spart, aber nicht gerade gut für die performance ist. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir kein 512mb nb kaufe um dann 64 - 128mb wieder an die GraKa abzutreten... =)

Ich kann absolut nicht meckern, vor allem bei dem Preis (1500€), einziger Wermutstropfen ist das Display. Das ist zwar richtig flott und auch kristallklar, aber letzteres leider nur bei voller auflösung (1400x1050). Wer keine Guten Augen hat, sollte sich das vorher anschaun, ist leider etwas milchig in niedrigeren auflösungen.

Linux Support sollte absolut kein Problem sein, VIA Chipsatz, NVidia Graka (FxGo 5600 - 64mb)... 60GB Platte reicht auch allemal...

Sicherlich ist der "große Bruder" 5200-902 (wenn ich recht informiert bin, ich auf jedenfall vergleichbar, siehe aktuelle CT) besser, was das Display anbelangt, aber dafür mind. 1000€ mehr hinlegen... Mir war's das nicht wert...

Was die kleine Diskussion anbelangt ( Ati / Nvidia ):

NVidia bietet im Mom als einziger Hersteller absoluten uneingeschränkten Support. Das besonders interessante ist, dass NVidia die Treiber selber entwickelt und nicht nur (mitlerweile keine) Binary Packages rausgibt, somit ist garantiert, dass die Treiber IMMER laufen, ich hatte noch nie Probleme. Selbiges gilt für den nForce2 (Desktop -> Mainboard Chipsatz).

Ati hingegen bietet eigentlich keinen Support... Ich hatte vorher das Amilo A mit igm320 oder wie auch immer die komische graka heißt... Das war das absolute grauen, 3D gar nicht und X nur mit SVGA... Das bringt's dann auch nicht... Auch ansonsten ist Ati Nvidia definitiv unterlegen, was den Linux- Support anbelangt...

MfG pZYchO

----------

## plate

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> mit ner neuen mini-pci wlan karte funzt jetzt auch das wlan

 

 :Surprised:  Ach? Wie dies? Welche Karte?

----------

## xy77

Also ich hab einen Dell Inspiron 4000/PIII800/256/40, das Teil ist fast 3 1/2 Jahre alt und muss bald mal ersetzt werden. Ich suche ein Notebook mit folgenden Spezifikationen:

> P4M 2,0 Ghz oder vergleichbar

1x1Gb Ram

15" (oder Wide) mit > 1400x1050 Auflösung

60 Gb HDD mit 7,200U

DVD-RW+/- DL 8fach

Modem/Lan/WLan (g)

Bluetooth

2. Akku

4 Jahre Garantie

leicht, lange Akkulaufzeit, robust (also am besten tri-metal oder so)

Ich weiß, das Teil wird ein Vermögen kosten, aber dafür hab ich wieder für 4 Jahre was ordentliches. Ich will mir nicht jedes Jahr ein aktuelles NB kaufen, das mich nervt.  :Smile: 

Momentan favorisiere ich einen DELL. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Bullman?

Freue mich auf Kommentare und Angebote.

- xy77

----------

## total_planlos

ich hab hier ein hp zt3010EA laufen mit nem schon älteren centrino 1.4ghz, 512ddram, ne 40gig toshiba platte, 1280x800 auflösung, ATI 9200 grafik und kann es nur loben! wlan funktioniert dank der ipw2100 treiber wirklich perfekt, acpi klappt auch fast alles, nur suspend to disk will nicht, d.h. ich kann den suspend to disk machen aber es wacht mir dann nimm auf^^ das notebook läuft sogar 20min länger im linux als im windows:)

also kann es nur weiterempfehlen! die neueren modelle sind jetzt im preis gesunken und haben nun ein wirklich gutes preis-leistungsverhältnis!!

greets

Flo

----------

